# ASUS G73JH Memory Upgrade?



## Wolfnuka

a recommendation, anyone?


----------



## Imglidinhere

I don't see why you can't upgrade the memory to 16GB. I've seen countless people do it despite the machine never being sold with that amount.

I would recommend G.Skill since it's done me well enough. I've got 2x4GB DDR3 1066 from them and they run nice and smooth.

A pair of 4GB sticks from them cost me around... $45 shipped from Newegg, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Wolfnuka

cool, nice, ok now there's a weird thing, this laptop has only 3 memory slots, i opened it up yesterday to make sure,i THOUGHT it had 4 memory slots, but not, is running with 3, which is weird since windows is saying it has 10GB ram, the memories don't have any sticker on them so my guess is that is running with 2x4gb and 1x2gb, so if it holds 4gb per slot that means it can hold a MAX of 12GB, i don't know why on the specs on the internet it says it has 4 slots? but anyways i'll go checkout those G-SKILLS and i'll get a pair







thx


----------



## Wolfnuka

oh i forgot to mention, this damn thing is getting a lot of blue screens, i've been reading and i think it has something to do with the vbios, could someone confirm that?


----------



## ericeod

Crucial is the best place to source out ram configuration, specs etc. for PCs. I use it all the time for older laptops:

http://www.crucial.com/eu/upgrade/ASUS-memory/ASUS+Notebooks/G73Jh-upgrades.html

You might want to check the capacity of each module by running CPU-Z.


----------



## Wolfnuka

thanks mate, appreciate it, i looked it up on the site that you gave me and it says this laptop supports 12GB at 4GB each slot with a MAX bandwidth of 1333Mhz (PC3- 10600)







so i'll go get a pair and go for 12GB







thank you guys!


----------



## x4ksqeq

Hi Wolfnuka,

How did it go ?

Just a word of caution, I assumed you removed the rear HDD/Memory access panel of your Asus G73JH - XX , please double check on the number of SO-DIMM slots ..ideally there should be 4. Three of the slots are directly accessible but one so-dimm is placed other side of the motherboard. So double check on that.




Next is how much memory is required ? 4x4(4x3) (based on 3 slots or 4 slots) or you can go for higher capacity, 2GB / 4GB sticks are available in ample

Asus G73JH-A1 - Factory default comes with SO-DIMM - 204 pin (CL-9) (9-9-9-24) DDR3 1333 (PC3 10600/10700) 1.5 V

Only few manufacturers manufacture high capacity memory sticks for Laptops , 16GB kits (8x2) - Patriot / Corsair / G.Skill / Crucial

If you are going for lower capacities try Kingston ..it is pretty reliable.

Once you install your RAM ..might want to run MEMTEST86 or MEMTEST86 + to diagnose the memory issues.

Based on you last post, it look like you have couple of issues ...
1. Already your RAM is upgraded - so you will have to check the ram with memtest for any issues
2. To figure out whether its VBIOS or not you need to post you BIOS versions and your exact model
3. OS issues / Virus issues ...

Few things just to rule out any other issues ..

A better forum for you it Asus ROG Forum and Notebookreview forum

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?8888-G73JH-BSOD-s-(Random-amp-in-SWTOR)
http://forum.notebookreview.com/asus-gaming-notebook-forum/

Regards,
x4ksqeq


----------



## Wolfnuka

thanks for the info pal, and yeah,i i realized that one of the memory modules is under the MOBO, i already bought the memory sticks, bought 2 Crucial 4gb @1333Mhz, so now my laptop is running with 3x4GB @1333Mhz + 1x2GB @1333Mhz, that is 14GB TOTAL, the blue screen issue went away, nonetheless, i have freezing issues, not frequent, but it happens every once in a while at startup while windows is loading the programs, is the only issue that i have so far, at first i did have BSOD, but then i decided to swap the memories's slots, so i placed the 2 Crucial sticks in slot 1 and 3, and the other 4gb in slot 2, slot 4 is being used by the 2gb, and since then, my laptop has been behaving pretty good, excepts for the random freezes at startup that i mentioned, so i am deducting that one of my sticks is faulty, i will get another 2x4GB from Crucial this next month probably, i just need to know how to remove the memory stick that is under the mobo, if anyone can help me with that i would appreciate it immenselly


----------



## x4ksqeq

Hi Wolfnuka,

Check this link and also check youtube ...Asus G73 disassemble

http://btoforums.com/showthread.php?t=2735

http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=8&sqi=2&ved=0CIIBELcCMAc&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DrwpdRyvIxq0&ei=TuymT4OMDs3aggfE1KTJAQ&usg=AFQjCNHBIX8tKzMzU60QYIWQS58Pn3YTKw

you can download the Asus service guide (only chapter 2 is required and available so far ..and its enough to get the job done)

http://rapidlibrary.com/files/asus-g73-disassembly-guide-zip_ulzwvnbwq8i89on.html

I wouldn't recommend this approach if you have no experience in disassembling a Notebook/Laptop or minimum a PC. it requires a precision screwdriver set and at minimum 2 or more hrs based on your capability. Will need to get help if you need are not familiar with this stuff. It is tricky pay , SPECIAL attention to the ribbon cables - small once with latch's to be lifted and there are once you need to pull out. DO NOT pull by wires.

Watch any/all videos if you are not familiar with disassembly.

There is no easy way for the one memory stick on the other side ... Once you remove the key board and the top cover ...you can see the Memory stick.

The issues - Freezes could be due to the placing different types of memory sticks , make sure you have all CL timings and voltages same. (G73 can go up to 32GB). Run Memtest86 or Memtest86+ ...it is important.

BTW. Pls. post your Crucial RAM specs. BTW.

Hope this will help.


----------



## Wolfnuka

thank you, and regarding the mem Crucial specs here they are:
http://www.crucial.com/eu/store/mpartspecs.aspx?mtbpoid=E7BC287EA5CA7304

is weird, cuz cricial says that my laptop has 3 slots, and we all know that that is not true, unless there's another G73Jh model with only 3 slots, but anyway, one of the things that i can rescue from the specs is that this memory works at 1.35v, whereas the laptop runs the memories at 1.5v, although i don't know what are the tolerances of the memory sticks that i acquired, moreover i think that if these sticks work well and under tolerances i'll just get another pair of 2x4GB, so i am running all of the sticks with the same specs, now, regarding the lCL timings, i assume that once you install the ram the bios sets the timing automatically?, so if i want to configure that manually, how do i do it? cuz i entered my BIOS and i can't see anything that allows me to configure that.

I don't have that much experience disassembling laptops, although i do with PC'S, i always repaired,/builded my own PC'S, i have disassembled laptops only twice, so the tutorials that you gave me will be helpful indeed, so i'll just go carefully, besides, i am studying electronics and computers engineering so i think i'll be fine









i'll post my advances on this, thank you for all the help


----------



## killerwhale

x4ksqeq,
Could you please confirm that G73JH supports 32GB of RAM? Did you try it yourself or is it something you heard?
I'm trying to find out if I can install 4 x 8GB RAM modules but so far people say that G73JH isn't compatible with 8GB modules.


----------



## x4ksqeq

Hi Killerwhale,

I upgraded my Asus G73JH-A1 to 32GB , Original config was 8GB RAM, i7 QM720 , 2 x 500GB HDD (1 TB) , ATI 5870, Win 7 Home Prem.

Because of lousy Asus Thermal paste ...I had to re- pasted the GPU & CPU, also I upgrade the RAM to 32 GB using Patriot 8GB modules(PSD38G13332S) - (2 x 16GB Kits = 32 GB ) timing 9-9-9-24. 1.5v

You will have to upgrade your OS to Windows Professional or higher to access total 32GB memory (MS caps Home Prem at 16GB).

There is no HW limitation on G73JH-A1 for memory. Make sure to run Memtest 86 or Memtest 86+. Difficult part is to get ..defect free memory kits from a vendor. I brought the memory from Newegg.


----------



## killerwhale

Hi, x4ksqeq,
Thanks for the info! That's exactly the configuration I have, though as it is a French model, it's called G73JH-TZ103V. I already have win7 ultimate 64-bit, so that's not a problem.
You said you bought your RAM at Newegg, so I guess here http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220621 is your review as "RG". It's the only place I've found so far that states clearly that it's posible to have 32GB; others were just saying it might be possible without actually trying it.
BTW, did you have to hack the BIOS in some way in order for it to recognize the whole RAM?


----------



## cmgman

i have a g73s i got from best buy i ordered 16gb corsair vengence ram 8 x 8 clocked at 1866 mhz
my system recognizes 20 gb of ram now the 16gb is for system ram and it dedicated 4gb to my gtx 460m
my win experience went to 7.4 for a laptop thats decent
i also have a corsair 120 gb sata 3 hard drive installed for windows / games and a 750 gig seagate momentus mechanical hd for music and blu rays
i play battlefield 3 all day on this setup and i highly recommend the 16gb vengence ram


----------



## busshead

I have an Asus G73J I did upgrade the memory form 8 to 16GB and I'm still not seeing the added memory. Running memtest 86 only shows 8gb. The memory was ADATA DDR3 1333 4GB X16 SO DIMM.
How do I check the clock speed or check BIOS settings? I would like to take this computer 16GB or to 32GB. I run VMware and I have PLC software in different file like three computer in one.


----------



## nicke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *busshead*
> 
> I have an Asus G73J I did upgrade the memory form 8 to 16GB and I'm still not seeing the added memory. Running memtest 86 only shows 8gb. The memory was ADATA DDR3 1333 4GB X16 SO DIMM.
> How do I check the clock speed or check BIOS settings? I would like to take this computer 16GB or to 32GB. I run VMware and I have PLC software in different file like three computer in one.


What OS are you running?


----------



## nicke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killerwhale*
> 
> Hi, x4ksqeq,
> Thanks for the info! That's exactly the configuration I have, though as it is a French model, it's called G73JH-TZ103V. I already have win7 ultimate 64-bit, so that's not a problem.
> You said you bought your RAM at Newegg, so I guess here http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220621 is your review as "RG". It's the only place I've found so far that states clearly that it's posible to have 32GB; others were just saying it might be possible without actually trying it.
> BTW, did you have to hack the BIOS in some way in order for it to recognize the whole RAM?


I would also be interested in what configs were necessary when putting in 32gb. Any bios changes?

Thanks


----------



## busshead

Yes I'm using Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit
The Computer only shows 8gb out of 16gb installed I pulled two 4gb cards out and put in two 2gb cards. Then the computer only showed 4Gb of memory. Like it doesn't see the other cards


----------



## x4ksqeq

Hi ,

My BIOS version is G73Jh.211 , How many memory slots do you have in your machine ? try rotating the memory sticks ...could be because it's not getting seated properly. Great if you could share your memory specifications as well ...(timing info 9-9-9-24)


----------



## nicke

Just an FYI for anyone looking... I was curious about this so I purchased 32 GB of G Skill 1333 MHZ 10600 to put in and it has worked perfectly! Not only is it recognized by Windows (7 Ultimate) but it is also recognized in BIOS which is version 209. The ram is the 9-9-9-24 version and I put in one stick at a time and it all works flawlessly.

I didn't have to do anything. My computer is the G73JH-X5 version.


----------



## gilbertramirezp

Hi I have an Asus G73JH i7 Q720 CPU with 8GB Ram. I want to max out the RAM. I have read that some of these models have been retrofitted by owners with 32 GB of Ram. From what I gather in reading from posts a 64 bit operating system should be able to access all that ram. I am running windows 8 64 bit. what I am curious about is that the i7 Q720 intel CPU vs the second and third generations might be different in handling Ram above12 GB is this true?


----------



## gilbertramirezp

This reply is on the ASUS gamers site to the question does the G73jh i7 720 QM support 8 GB Ram Cards.

No. The IMC in the original i-series processors do not support 8 GB modules. If you need that much RAM, I would advise buying a desktop, or a newer ROG notebook that will allow you to run 32 GB of RAM. The G53/G74 and onward (G55/G75) can handle that much RAM. Honestly, though, why do you need that much?


----------



## x4ksqeq

If you follow this forum you will see that there are 3 people who have already done this. G73JH-A1 supports 32 GB of DRAM. Core 7i 720QM is a 64 bit Processor and it can handle 32Gb. The commercial specs are also written based on market dynamic ...so even the official Intel literature will reflect as 8 Gb max ..but Core i7 720QM on G73JH-A1 with 4 memory slots can be upgraded to 32 GB and you will need a OS that can access 32 GB.


----------



## gilbertramirezp

I have followed but wanted to be doubly sure. The i7 has several generations and the G73 has several configurations. I ran across info which said the first gen couldn't but the second and on could. the i7 720 QM might be a second generation. I'm not sure. I ordered the 32 GB RAM. I am also replacing the trackpad on this model as mine never really worked well even after I removed the tape and glue but not the metal foil. So I am going to change the track pad when I change the MOBO RAM under the top cover.
I have come across people who said it doesn't work on different boards and those who do. Seeing is believing and I will be one of those in a week.
Thanks for your input.


----------



## x4ksqeq

If you are really interested on Processor capabilities ..you can refer to following guide which discusses the technicalities in greater detail. I did little bit of investigative browsing on this subject and found that there is ample amount of myths surrounding core i7 processors (IA 64 processor families) . I have relied upon these manuals for decades for required details, hope this will help you to get a good understanding. http://download.intel.com/products/processor/manual/325462.pdf


----------



## gilbertramirezp

Thanks, I have installed 24 gb 3x8 to 3 slots I can reach 4th requires a disassembly which will occur when a replacement touchpad arrives in a few days. I have one of the unfortunate touchpads that Asus never repaired. So fee no problems only increase in speed. Win 8 sees the ram.


----------



## IAguilar78

First an apology for going late to enter this thread but wanted to add my experience with my ASUS ROG G73jh ...

Currently my G73Jh has been updated with the i7 920XM processor and 32Gb of memory RAM Corsair Vengeance to make a RAMDisk of 20Gb and leave 12Gb to the system (you will have to upgrade your OS to Windows Professional or Ultimate to access total 32GB memory).

Hard drives were replaced by hybrid drives of one terabyte to have two terabytes in total and gain some speed reading games.

Also I changed the original Wi-Fi card Atheros AR9285 for the killer wireless-n 1202 card... is amazing, no more lag in online games!!!

Now I would like to change the video card for the HD 7970m but still do not dare because of the difficulty that requires this step.

Greetings and sorry for my English, I speak Spanish and only a little English.


----------



## Wolfnuka

that sounds like a cool upgrade, well, with mine i ended up upgrading the ram to 16gb, 4 SO-DIMM sticks running at 1333 Mhz, changed hard drive to 1x 120 GB SSD Crucial and a Seagate Hybrid of 1TB, repasted CPU and GPU, Now it runs like new, i'm interested on the mod you did with the wireless card, is this the card you used? http://www.amazon.com/Bigfoot-Networks-KillerN-1202-Notebook-Wireless/dp/B008H5V9ZU


----------



## IAguilar78

Yes Wolfnuka, that's the same card that I bought it...

If you buy it send me a message to give you the right drivers to work correct in the ASUS G73jh


----------



## Wolfnuka

Cool, ok i'll let you know


----------



## bankatank

Hey guys,

I recently purchased Skyrim for the PC, (to be played on my G73Jh laptop) and ran into some difficulties running all the visual enhancement mods to get the best looking Skyrim in-game experience. The specs are all stock... HD 5870, 1.73-3.33GHz, i7, Ultimate, 6gig RAM, TurboBoost tech, 512 Hard Drive, (SSD I believe) yata, yata... It could not run worth a damn, and that is new to me because this laptop ran all of my games with top-notch settings seamlessly. I have decided, 4 years later, it's time for an upgrade.

I bought the laptop back in 2011, and have never popped it open for anything. Now, in following this thread, it would appear I can disassemble the laptop and make upgrades to memory, WiFi chip, videocard, and hard drive that might save me money (by not purchasing a new gaming laptop) and might even be able to run Skyrim (among other games, of course) how I'd like them to.

This being said, does anyone have experience in the field of loading/running mods for games, and what might be your expert, or professional advice on how to move forward on my project? I want to do as @IAguilar78 and @Wolfnuka have done... So, to you two... How do you think the new rig would handle Skyrim with all this?

I know it has minimum requirements listed towards the top... So is my only issue the RAM? 6GB as opposed to 8? And if that is the case, should I only upgrade my rig to exceed that memory requirement? I've had no issues with my gaming till loading and running these mods, but the idea of adding 30gig to memory gets me a little excited.

Advice? More information necessary?


----------



## thegreatsquare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bankatank*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I recently purchased Skyrim for the PC, (to be played on my G73Jh laptop) and ran into some difficulties running *all the visual enhancement mods to get the best looking Skyrim in-game experience*. The specs are all stock... *HD 5870M*, 1.73-3.33GHz, i7, Ultimate, 6gig RAM, TurboBoost tech, 512 Hard Drive, (SSD I believe) yata, yata... It could not run worth a damn, and that is new to me because this laptop ran all of my games with top-notch settings seamlessly. I have decided, 4 years later, it's time for an upgrade.
> 
> I bought the laptop back in 2011, and have never popped it open for anything. Now, in following this thread, it would appear I can disassemble the laptop and make upgrades to memory, WiFi chip, videocard, and hard drive that might save me money (by not purchasing a new gaming laptop) and might even be able to run Skyrim (among other games, of course) how I'd like them to.
> 
> This being said, does anyone have experience in the field of loading/running mods for games, and what might be your expert, or professional advice on how to move forward on my project? I want to do as @IAguilar78 and @Wolfnuka have done... So, to you two... How do you think the new rig would handle Skyrim with all this?
> 
> I know it has minimum requirements listed towards the top... So is my only issue the RAM? 6GB as opposed to 8? And if that is the case, should I only upgrade my rig to exceed that memory requirement? I've had no issues with my gaming till loading and running these mods, but the idea of adding 30gig to memory gets me a little excited.
> 
> Advice? More information necessary?


It is your VRAM that is limiting you, ...and memory bus ...and GPU because it is basically an underclocked HD 5770. The most system RAM Skyrim will use is 4GB.

I just upgraded from a G73jh.

Also, the GPU is more suited for 1600x900 and not 1080p


----------



## IAguilar78

hello bankatank... the game of which you speak is very heavy even for laptops today, I suggest that you make some changes to gain more performance from your ASUS ROG G73jh.
I recommend upgrade the included processor (i7-720QM) by one high performance as i7-920XM or i7-940XM, these processors will increase performance and FPS using the same video card HD 5870m.
It is also necessary that you make some software optimization to avoid conflicts between the operating system and video game.


----------



## Imglidinhere

Yeah the reason why the GTX 460M beat out the 5870M is because of that extra half gig Vram framebuffer it has. The overall performance of the 5870M is higher, but the 1Gig memory just isn't enough for DX11. Kind of a waste really...


----------



## Armadel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAguilar78*
> 
> Yes Wolfnuka, that's the same card that I bought it...
> 
> If you buy it send me a message to give you the right drivers to work correct in the ASUS G73jh


I just ordered one of these, was wondering if you could point me to the right drivers for it.


----------



## IAguilar78

Hi Armadel... the correct driver for G73jh is "KillerSuite_v2_1.0.25.1224_Win7_Win8.exe"

Do not try to put another newer version of this driver because your laptop will be frozen and you have to reformat your computer like I did









There are other older version of this driver that have all the exclusives features that killer wireless-n 1202 card includes and it is especially designed to windows 7, unfortunately they can cause some unwanted little noises in the speakers because they are not 100% compatible with the Creative Audigy driver









But if that does not bother you like me, the best driver that includes all the features of the Killer Wireless-N 1202 card for windows 7 is the "Killer_wlan1202_6_1_0_305_Win7_64.exe"

Greetings and comments which will work best for you


----------



## Armadel

Thank you sir. After some scrounging I found the file. NIC won't be here til next week but I'm glad to have the driver well before the card comes. I've seen some other people have done this mod and hadn't heard anything about the drivers freezing the pc.


----------



## Armadel

Out of curiosity IAguilar78, is the rest of your software up to date? BIOS, vbios, etc? And what version of the creative software are you running? I'm running the Realtek and Creative software from this thread, http://forum.notebookreview.com/threads/creative-x-fi-mb-for-your-g73-realtek-hd-2-48.519478/ and it has definitely improved sound quality. I was just wondering if the killer drivers might be more compatable with the newer (than what Asus provides) software.


----------



## jonatbaylor

I just wanted to confirm for anyone that was looking, that this laptop is capable of taking 8GB modules.

I popped in two 8GB modules today and it shows them under Windows. Seeing how there are 4 slots (3 under laptop and then
the other I assume is under the keyboard or palmrest) I see no reason why this machine can't handle 32GB of ram.

You will need 64 bit windows of course.

I ended up putting in Corsaire Vengeance ram in case someone wants to know the brand.

I can now run some RAM intensive applications and it runs like a champ.


----------



## TheReciever

Hey thanks for sharing! Often times you just find dead threads and not enough conclusions lol


----------



## Jcoletrane

I also have a best buy G73jh but it has an i7 Q740 and wondered if there was still the possibility of running 32gb of ram. I know this thread has been dead a while but I sure got an upgrade itch after reading it.


----------



## Wolfnuka

Go to the crucial memory website, and enter your laptop model and a compatible memory should come up, get 2 pairs of 16gb , just make sure is the right ddr type and speed


----------



## Jcoletrane

They only offer an 8gb set unfortunately.


----------



## Wolfnuka

Sorry, that is correct, you should get 8gb sticks x 4, so 8GBx4=32


----------



## Jcoletrane

I apologize. The 8gb kit is 2X4gb.i don't see any 8gb sticks. Perhaps I'm looking in the wrong place. Here is what I come up with:
http://www.crucial.com/usa/en/compatible-upgrade-for/ASUS/g73jh-%28intel-i7-720qm-i7-820qm%29


----------



## troublemann

Hello I would like to share my experience with the Asus G73JH-A1. I too have read that this model would only recognize 8GB of ram, my model have four sodimm slots three stacked together and the fourth hidden. there were 4X2GB sodimms from the factory reading 8GB. I look around before purchasing an upgrade sodimm's and found 16GB 2X8GB at newegg.com G.SKILL 16GB (2 x 8G) 204-Pin DDR3 SO-DIMM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10600) Laptop Memory Model F3-10600CL9D-16GBSQ, this was the closest specs to the original sodimms: Hyundai Electronics 2048 MB (DDR3-1337) - P/N: HMT125S6TFR8C-H9. Updated my bios from 211 to 213, removed two of the four sodimms and installed the 2 X 8 GB sodimms. After booting the pc entered the bios which displayed 20GB, in windows 10 Pro system displayed 20GB, ran cpuid displayed 20GB. Ran windows memory diagnostic and bench mark tool and everything passed without issues. I have included the link to my system information submitted to cpu z validator: http://valid.x86.fr/hxtnls


----------

